# Honda HS35 snow thrower Not throwing snow well



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here and will gladly write up my greetings as soon as I find the "New Member" section. 
I have a problem maybe you all can help me with. I'm working on a buddy's Honda single stage HS35 snow "thrower". 
When I got it, it wasn't running. I did get it running by cleaning out the carb, blowing out the fuel lines, checking the filter, etc.....but I noticed that it doesn't supply too much fuel to the carb... just a very slow trickle. I'm not sure if that's normal or not for this single stage. 
Now that it's at least running, it'll only run with the choke on or slightly reduced. While I had it running with a tight belt, I did try to throw some snow... but it only throws snow a short distance of 1-3'. The paddles seem ok. 
Do you think the carburetor is still the problem? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Copper.. Welcome. I will say that I am not as familiar with single stage machines but I think you should be getting more than a trickle from your fuel line I would start by checking the gas tank to make sure that there is no obstruction or screen filter clogged on the inside.  and also wondering if it's like my Honda generator and has a pump. Larger two-stage machines are gravity feed at least all the ones I have seen.

I am sure someone chime in that knows about these machines later today. I just happen to be a little bit of a nighthawk.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be the fuel lines are swelled up on the inside and are partially blocked now too.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Definitely a fuel delivery issue. Those things normally throw like a champ.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i too agree with fuel issue. Replace the fuel line and take a good look at the strainer inside the tank, it may be plugged with gunk.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to respond... I'm finding it hard to navigate on this site. Those are very good suggestions.. I did blow air through the lines and I got a lot of movement in the tank but I did not know there was a screen pickup in the tank. I did find a small inline filter and that checked clean. The fuel lines are grey in color and somewhat hardened.. that may be the problem. Replacing the fuel lines will be an easy talk. Thanks everyone for the great advice. I'll get back to ya asap on my results. I've got a 2 stage I'm working on now. It's one of those cascading problems... first it won't start... get it running great.. then a bad shaft bearing... then bad seals, then a broken hub flange, etc etc etc... I'm up to $200.00 in parts and haven't even started getting it back together.. it takes so darn long to order parts... even the dealer has to order the parts... Glad it's not snowing much here in S.W. Lower Michigan.


----------



## Jessemh (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello I have the same issue with the same snow thrower. It didn't run and the guy who had it prior didn't know what he was doing and destroyed the carb. I did what I could but eventually had to purchase a new carb and now it starts on one pull. I work on cars alot and Honda's last forever they are worth the $ so I thought well it's a Honda snowblower it's gotta be a well built machine. Unfortunately I am having the same issue. Belts and paddles work fine I blew the lines out and cleared the screen. Mine DOES have a fuel shut off valve between the tank and carb. I'm going to try replacing the lines should I bypass this valve? The machine has it's own fuel shut off so not sure why a separate valve would be on the line. Appreciate any and all suggestions thanks.


----------

